

Ghost: the 30 minute change that added $60k in annual revenue - abritishguy
http://blog.ghost.org/welcome-message-onboarding/

======
abritishguy
The only thing that upsets me about this article is the part where he cites an
article saying that most people don't understand statistical significance in
A/B testing as a justification for not using it when in actual fact he has the
exact same statistical issues by not using it and suddenly loses a bunch of
control variables.

